
Quantum Backups - ivey
http://www.michaelnygard.com/blog/2009/03/quantum_backups.html#
======
jerf
There's nothing quantum about that. This is just limited knowledge.
Composition of such "uncertainty" has no quantum characteristics that I can
see, just all classical probability.

Classical probability != quantum.

~~~
wmf
I think it was a joke.

~~~
jerf
Possibly. Ignorance of "quantum" is so rampant it's hard to tell. Like trying
to satirize alternative medicine; it's hard to come up with something funny
that hasn't been seriously claimed.

~~~
jeremyawon
you had a hard time recognizing this as satire?

"The peculiarity of the superposition principle is dramatically illustrated
with the experiment of Schrödinger's backup. This is when you attempt to
restore Schrödinger's pictures of his cat, and discover that the cat is not
there."

